# E:D's Sig Shop



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm E and I make graphics. I like to make signatures, banners, avatars, layouts etc. So if you need a set, just request it here!

This service is *free*. I don't charge you anything to get these things made for you, but if you feel generous a tip would be nice. ;D

Here are some other snazzy places to make signature requests if you don't like my style:

~ Sab's Signature Requests
Sab also does some awesome userbars! Here thread for those are right here!
~ Mimz's Signature Counter
~ Little Miss' GFX shop
If I missed your shop, just PM me and I'll be sure to put it up here asap!

If you are requesting, here are some guidelines:

- The image must be good quality (large and clear)
- If you need specific text on the signature/avatar, tell me.
- I won't do anything that's inappropriate.

Here are some samples of my work:




















































[ x ] [ x ] [ x ]
(Those three signatures styles won't be allowed on the forums because of the limit, but I'd thought I show you guys anyways because I enjoy making those!)

Critique is welcome. Anyways, requests away!


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi could you make me a sig I'm not very good at making them could you do a naruto based one using this pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could you write: ACWiiAdict in the bottom corner
and could you also make this into a avatar for me with their fists connecting.
 thank you so much!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 4, 2009)

Could yoou make me one that has Ryuk from DeathNote in please and the word samWICH


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll get to both of yours right away! ^_^


----------



## SamXX (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, PM me with the results.


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 4, 2009)

o_o"
Amazing signatures, lol. God, I suck... ._.
Mind if I order one too? :3

LOL IMAGE RIGHT HERE KAY
Can you make it say 'Cardboard'? xD
Please and thank youuuuu.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure if I was supposed to PM ACWiiAdict's request but I'll post it here:








Oops! Noticed a small error in the signature, reuploaded with the problem fixed 8D)

And I'll get to yours too, Cardboard! Thanks for the comments 8D


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 4, 2009)

Whoa, awesome sigs. I need one! 
Can you make one with MetaKnight anywhere in it (this one )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And if you could put dsmaster64 around the top. Oh and Put this in like a corner:
            Joe
          The D
    0989-5267-9546
If you could do this, it would be greatley apreciated. Thanks =]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2009)

Can you make me one w/ diff. pixel marios and sean in pixel letters bottom left corner


----------



## Frill (Jan 4, 2009)

could u make me a sig with goku as well as an avatar? plz thanx
pic: copy and paste this to get the pic 

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTefMMDGFJ1VQBPLijzbkF/SIG=129iuccqf/EXP=1231183244/**http%3A//www.flickr.com/photos/31751616@N04/2998313158/

and also could u put: Frill the beast
in the bottom right corner

send it to my inbox when u have it plz


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2009)

LMAO XD Everyone loves Death Note! I would probably request a Rem siggy if I didn't already have this one. <3


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

-phew- Alright, I've got everyone's requests done!
















If you want anything changed, just tell me okay? :3


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 4, 2009)

Existence: DENIED said:
			
		

> -phew- Alright, I've got everyone's requests done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAHHHH. -breathless-
THANK YOUUU. =D


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

You're very welcome. :3


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 4, 2009)

hey there...

i'd love to see what you can do with this for a signature:

http://starmen.net/mother2/images/official/clay_m2saturn.png

feel free to stick "neverbeenkrissed" or "kris" somewhere in there, but i'll leave you to take the artistic liberties.

i'm excited!  B)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll get right to it once I have some free time tonight ^^; Hopefully you (and anyone else who plans to request from this point) can wait that long?


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 4, 2009)

yes, absolutely - take as much time as you need!


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.rodrigoflausino.com/imagens/games/sonic/sonic_unleashed_01.jpg

Hey I Want To See What You Can Do With This =D Remove CampSonic.com At Bottom With Roy But Bigger Please And Thank You =D


----------



## samax2000 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.strangeholiday.com/images/backgrounds/animal_crossing.jpg

plez  could you put 
my friend code on it and name and town
name:Sam
town:Tokyo
code:4468-5396-9101


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 4, 2009)

Existence: DENIED said:
			
		

> -phew- Alright, I've got everyone's requests done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA!!!!! That's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## megaman369 (Jan 4, 2009)

I really admire your siggy making skills! It's too bad that I just don't like disclamers with my stuff *no offence* I dunno why, it just ruins it for me D:


----------



## -C*- (Jan 4, 2009)

Image

Text: I'll do it myself, thanks.

Thanks in advance if you choose to do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

No pic, can you just say one that just says Cammy? Please and ty =)


----------



## Sab (Jan 4, 2009)

could i get a sig plz and could you use this here image plz http://buzznet-69.vo.llnwd.net/assets/users16/mendoza/default/6_THE_USED_LIES_FOR_THE_LIARS--large-msg-119733627411.jpg


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Whoa...opening day and so many requests!

I can't promise that I'll finish these all tonight, but I'll post as much as I can! Sorry everyone, but please hold on a bit longer!


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

Existence: DENIED said:
			
		

> Whoa...opening day and so many requests!
> 
> I can't promise that I'll finish these all tonight, but I'll post as much as I can! Sorry everyone, but please hold on a bit longer!


No Problem Take All The Time You Need!


----------



## Sab (Jan 4, 2009)

lol ya buisiness is a bombin' but take your time i'm in no hurry


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

No prob, I can wait =D


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

Cammy and Sab, I am really, really sorry but I couldn't finish your signatures by tonight. I stayed up past midnight working on all of these and I got scolded for staying up too late because I have school tomorrow. I will work on both of yours ASAP when I get home.

In any case, I'm sneaking onto my laptop just so I could post the ones I finished.

*neverbeenkrissed*:






*goodroy55*:




I appreciate that you like my Marth avatar, and you're most certainly welcome to use it. But, may I ask for you to give credit? Thanks!

*samax2000*





*-C*-*





As always, want anything to change? Just ask. Hope everyone likes them!


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you SO MUCH. looks amazing!!!


----------



## Fontana (Jan 5, 2009)

Could you make a sig with this pic
http://images.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl=http://www.wiisworld.com/images/news/newspics/mkwii-waluigi.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.wiisworld.com/wii-news/more-mario-kart-wii-character-art.html&usg=__HgViIj0Fa9JoEz_St0gXIrSs13o=&h=446&w=400&sz=103&hl=en&start=14&tbnid=16jdQkcYxkuKuM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3DWaluigi%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den

and write WALUIGI RULES somewhere

thanx


----------



## -C*- (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi can you make me a siggy with these pics and shrink them so they all fit .. and have  Kelsii<3 at the bottom thanxs <33


----------



## auraguy (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like a sig with this picture
Can you put my name on it too. 
Just go crazy with it, I'm not picky.


----------



## Erica (Jan 5, 2009)

Amazing work.

Mine is a little complicated.


I want a picture of someone doing an ollie on the skateboard and still in midair. And they are wearing jeans.
I only want the knees down to the pavement showing. So like there are his jeans, shoes, skateboard, and pavement showing.
This image would be on the left side.

In the center, I want any of thses quotes:
live for the moments you can't put into words
Live for today, because yesterday is over, and tomorrow may never come.
Be happy for this moment..... Because this moment is your life.
This is my life.

Choose any of these quotes. Whichever one you like.


Then on the bottom right, I want my name. Erica.

Then you can do anything else to the image to make it look better. Thank you!!!


----------



## MygL (Jan 5, 2009)

o.o that all?? 

lolz


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow. your awsome and generous!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2009)

Could you make my sig into an avatar also?
Please and thanks


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 5, 2009)

THANKS ALOT! THATS AMAZING!


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 5, 2009)

auraguy said:
			
		

> I would like a sig with this picture
> Can you put my name on it too.
> Just go crazy with it, I'm not picky.


oooo me too cept with leagolas1 in it but i don't want it to be in a spoiler


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2009)

i need a sig please with this picture   http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Animal-Crossing-animal-crossing-116970_1024_768.jpg

please cut out the bottom  and put ricano4life on bottom with town name and code
thx!


----------



## a talking Turnip (Jan 5, 2009)

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e9/tayrou1215/Banjo-Kazooie.jpg

I would like this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
as a sig pl0x, uhh, I'll tip like 15k
and could you put "a talking Turnip" somewhere on it? 
and feel free to do anything with it, I'm sure I'll be happy with it
Thanks in advance O_O


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like a sig with this please: http://sigurdhosenfeld.deviantart.com/art/Young-rulers-108312096
Text:The Young rulers of Hyrule and Mushroom Kingdom
Lower text (or whatever xD): KOOky_CoconutZ
Thankee much!


----------



## Erica (Jan 5, 2009)

Ill wait as long as it takes for you to do mine.... :3


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 5, 2009)

same here


----------



## Erica (Jan 5, 2009)

My request is on page 4.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 5, 2009)

hey when your done mine can you please pm it to me im haveing heart surgery tomo so Yeah.. :S D:


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 5, 2009)

Btw my request is also on page .4.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 5, 2009)

0____0 is that ok if you pm it to me??


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

*Peekab00m*: Yes, it's alright. I'm currently working on everyone's signatures at the moment. And I wish you the best for your heart surgery! Hope everything goes well :3


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks :]


----------



## Sab (Jan 5, 2009)

ya goodluck hope u are healthy!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

Signature Dump!

*Cammy*:






*Sab*:





*Waluigi*:





*Auraguy*:





*Erica*:




Your request was very specific! I really hope I met all of the requirements D:

*SAMwich*:





*Leagolas1*:





*ricano4life*:





*paperCheese*:




How generous of you for the tip! May we discuss this via PM?

*KOOky_CoconutZ*:





As always, if you need anything changed just tell me. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2009)

hey thanks!  its great  x]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice you made mine great just look below vvv


----------



## Erica (Jan 5, 2009)

0______o

Beautiful!!! Thank you! That was exactly what I wanted but you made it way more pretty!

Thanks. If you cometo my town tomorrow, Im gonna give you something. :3

<3


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah, I didn't expect many people to give me tips ^^;

Thank you Erica (and Ricano and paperCheese)! I will be sure to come by your town tomorrow :3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2009)

How does a free red pikmin pickle your cucumber?


----------



## Cool J (Jan 5, 2009)

will you make me a cool animal crossing sig


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> How does a free red pikmin pickle your cucumber?


o____o

If that is what you are tipping (lol, tipping xD) me, that sounds really nice! And awfully generous of you...

EDIT: Sure, Cool J! Just provide me with a nice quality picture and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Cool J (Jan 5, 2009)

Ed will you make me a cool animal crossing sig ill pay you 99k


----------



## Erica (Jan 5, 2009)

Can you make my name just a little bit lighter? I can't reallysee it. And thanks again!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

Oops, It seems that I reply a little too slowly xD

*Cool J*: Er, I did say yes. May I ask that you provide me with a picture you would like me to use?

*Erica*: I'll be back in one minute! I'll edit this post with the edited sig!





Hopefully this is better...


----------



## Cool J (Jan 5, 2009)

ok um here ill put it in my sig


----------



## Erica (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you! <3

Come to my town tomorrow! <3


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 5, 2009)

hey thanxs for the siggy


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

Everyone is very welcome :3


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 5, 2009)

haha.. i love coming back here and seeing all the new sigs.

great work!   :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:


----------



## auraguy (Jan 5, 2009)

Can you resize my sig to be the same size as Leagolas's please?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2009)

^ Ah...that means I'll have to remake the whole signature again (if I stretch it it'll look bad D

I'd be more than happy to, but I'll have to do it tomorrow because it's pretty late over here. Is that okay? I'm really sorry about that though...


----------



## auraguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Sure that's okay take your time.


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

i don't know how to add them to my sig i'm such a noob


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 6, 2009)

hey u use photobucket well can you look at my sigs im just a beginer tho and plz give me tips i have gimp on a mac cuz its free but i suck LOL


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

nevermind i got it ^_^


----------



## Sab (Jan 6, 2009)

wow thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2009)

*Auraguy*: Sorry that it's a day late, but here you go!





Wahh! It looks too close to Leagolas' now...


----------



## Lewis (Jan 8, 2009)

You have skills 

Could you make me a signature please? 

Including this guitar (Gibson SG): http://www.guitarampkeyboard.com/photo.php?id=1088

And my name somewhere on it please.

Thanks in advance.
Could you make an avatar to go along with it please?

EDIT: can you put the guitar horizontal or on a slant.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll get right to it! :3

*Edit: <big>Hey guys, I've edited the first post! Please make sure to read the changes, okay?</big>*


----------



## Lewis (Jan 8, 2009)

Existence: DENIED said:
			
		

> I'll get right to it! :3
> 
> *Edit: <big>Hey guys, I've edited the first post! Please make sure to read the changes, okay?</big>*


Ok thanks a lot


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the sig, not what I really wanted, but its still awesome, you make great sigs =)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2009)

^ DDD: Well, if it isn't what you wanted, I'm willing to make you one that is.

*Lewis*: Sorry for the delay. Here you go!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 9, 2009)

If it's not any trouble I'd like one made with zelman clock from black blood brothers in it.
I'm not very good with editing, but the picture of my avatar is who I'm asking for, and I couldn't find a bigger picture of it.


----------



## Fontana (Jan 10, 2009)

Could you make a sig with this pic
http://images.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl=http://www.wiisworld.com/images/news/newspics/mkwii-waluigi.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.wiisworld.com/wii-news/more-mario-kart-wii-character-art.html&usg=__HgViIj0Fa9JoEz_St0gXIrSs13o=&h=446&w=400&sz=103&hl=en&start=14&tbnid=16jdQkcYxkuKuM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3DWaluigi%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den

and write WALUIGI RULES somewhere

thanx


----------



## Dominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Lewis (Jan 10, 2009)

Existence: DENIED said:
			
		

> ^ DDD: Well, if it isn't what you wanted, I'm willing to make you one that is.
> 
> *Lewis*: Sorry for the delay. Here you go!


Wow! No problem the wait was worth it thanks a lot!


----------



## Cool J (Jan 10, 2009)

Ed will you make me one


----------



## Lewis (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Ed will you make me one


Explain to him what you want then


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Explain to him what you want then


I'm a girl DDD:

And, yes, Lewis. Please explain to me what you'd like on your sig. I'll be very happy to take up your requests.

Everyone else, I'll get right to it!


----------



## Cool J (Jan 10, 2009)

Wellok i want my sig to be cool looking im a dude and i want this picture in it go to www.google.com hit images type in AnimalCrossing: Cityfolk and it will be the 3rd picture going to the right


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cam you make me a sig using Luigi's mansion ghosts? Use any picture thats best for you.


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry so late: Thanks a lot! <333 My sig is bootiful!


----------



## Lewis (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Wellok i want my sig to be cool looking im a dude and i want this picture in it go to www.google.com hit images type in AnimalCrossing: Cityfolk and it will be the 3rd picture going to the right


Just copy and paste the http address.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, nice sigs thar, do you think you can make the sig i have right now look better? And maybe make it like, an Avy+Sig combo :3


----------



## Mickey (Jan 10, 2009)

May I have a signature with the following:

Colors: Blue and add something to make it shiny/bright. (Ex. KOOky_Coconutz sig)
Picture/Theme: Kingdom Hearts 2 [ Sora / Mickey ]
Text: My name in the most creative font you think would fit and a quote that you can match with it ^_^

Please?

Thanks in advance ^_^


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm really sorry but I couldn't finish everyone's requests today. Something sudden and personal came up and I had most of my day full. I promise I'll have everyone's signatures finished by tomorrow, but I am truly sorry for the inconvenience! 

Here are the signatures I managed to finish though:

*Trikki:




Hope you don't mind I used a fanart D:

Dominic




Happy Birthday, by the way! Hope you don't mind I used the sprites because sprite signatures are kind of my specialty...I think...D:*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2009)

I love it!
Thank you!


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 11, 2009)

May i have a signature? 

Colors: shades of pink and light purple 
Theme: princess peach i want the style something like KOOky_CoconutZ but the older Peach and no other people then peach
Text: my name Carm 

plz tell me when its done ty


----------



## Wolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello. can you please make me a signature of Dosu Kinuta (from naruto)
Preferable when he has his hand on his face and looks through the gap in his fingers. 
Uhm if you cant find that picture then its ok just put i any picture you find. (Sorry for not including one!)


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 11, 2009)

could you edit mine and put:
technoxmaniac in fancy writing
with my accf stuff that is to the left?
plz and thank you!


----------



## Anna (Jan 11, 2009)

Helloooo.
Do you think you could make an sig and avatar please?  :veryhappy: 

Avatar:
This picture:
http://pressthebuttons.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/peach_1.jpg

Colour: Pink/Purple
Writing Peach with a star

And for sig
This Picture please   

http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Animal-Crossing-animal-crossing-116970_1024_768.jpg

Don't mind what colour which ever goes best

Text: AC and then like little hearts scattered around on it.

Thankyou  :gyroiddance:   :veryhappy: 
Take your time


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you do animated avatars?

If so, can you take this and put 1:37-1:40 into an avatar with a Q in the bottom right corner?

Its ok if you cant, Ive never found anyone that can anyway.

Its Raiden from MGS4 ;0


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2009)

I know you are pretty busy E....but do you think you could make me a sig with this picture?





Just put my name: "Bdubs2594"
Thanks!


----------



## VantagE (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay... my K.K avy is getting a lil old and so is my kirby siggy... though I still  love em both and will use em later....

Anyways! I am in a HUGE Resident Evil 4 mood because I am currently playing it... so maybe if you could make me a avy and sig to match that would be awesome!! And... I don't know... surprise me... the only thing I ask is to put my Forumn name somewhere in it... and you could put yours in there somewhere too since you made it. 

Please and thank you! PM me the results! 

Scratch out my request...


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sab made me one, but I wanna see your style, can you make me one with Luigi. Use any picture you want.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2009)

I should've looked at this before I made my own thread asking for a sig.... Look at it it's in off topic please .


----------



## Mickey (Jan 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I should've looked at this before I made my own thread asking for a sig.... Look at it it's in off topic please .


Here is Megamannt125's thread from Off-Topic:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7105685/1


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2009)

*I'm making this post bold because I need absolutely everyone to read this

Hi everyone. I'm really sorry I haven't been here in the past few days and I wasn't able to complete everyone's requests as I promised. 

I was busy for a while battling some real tough personal problems and concentrating on some important school work before exams, which I could not concentrate on everyone's requests. I am truly sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.

But I'm better now! And over the course of the week, I'm going to work hard on everyone's requests to make up for lost time. Again, I am really and truly sorry about this and I hope I haven't disappointed anyone.

Thanks for making requests and liking my graphics. This shop means alot to me and I hope that it will continue to serve as a consideration on requesting a signature, avatar or set. :3*


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 14, 2009)

ummm can i have a sig of this Arbiter pic..(obviously only the arbiter part)







 i want it purple ish..with the word Arbiter on one side and iPodAwesum on the other....

oh and make arbiter surround in like a gold glow...that would be sweet!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay, here's my image i want, spiffy-fied


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2009)

*Everyone, please read my above post!*

Er, I meant the originals of the images that you put onto the signature...

Sorry for being unclear! D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Existence: DENIED said:
			
		

> *Everyone, please read my above post!*
> 
> Er, I meant the originals of the images that you put onto the signature...
> 
> Sorry for being unclear! D:


What does that mean? Did you see my thread on what I want?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't referring to you. I meant Master Crash ^^;


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 14, 2009)

Could i have one of a goomba
http://media.photobucket.com/image/goomba/Chaos313/Goomba.jpg?o=18
Can you just check the link thanks


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow E has so much work to do I could never do anything like this i'd be to lazy to get anything done :S.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lol i guess
XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2009)

I wasn't able to complete much today, but here are the ones I've finished:

*Cool J*:





*Mickey*:





*Carm94*:


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you make me an avatar with this picture? Or my other picture.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 14, 2009)

I love it! Thanks again ^.^


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 14, 2009)

how do i copy my sig to my profile?


----------



## Sab (Jan 14, 2009)

you ctr + c the code then click on your name up at the top left next to [log out] and then you should see profile options. there you click change sig and then ctr + v


----------



## AndyB (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, I'd like a sig to be made.
With the subject of Mirror's Edge, so Bright whites and reds.
As for text, AtomicYeti will do fine.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey you dident do mine :'(
the goomba one heres a picture


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

I always knew you were a girl. :]


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 16, 2009)

Dont know if you saw my earlier post..

Do you do animated avatars?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> I always knew you were a girl. :]


Haha me too  There was a point where I was like 'sounds like a dude...' but I always thought of E as a girl.


----------



## Cool J (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey ed how do i get my sig


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

Guys give her time.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 17, 2009)

Shes got personal problems so give her time...


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 17, 2009)

hey ed from a rate 1 10 i give you infinity


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> you ctr + c the code then click on your name up at the top left next to [log out] and then you should see profile options. there you click change sig and then ctr + v


ctr or ctrl?


----------



## steviebutch (Jan 18, 2009)

help i need a sig i like them all so please chose 4 me thanx


----------



## Mickey (Jan 18, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Control = CTRL


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi. I was wondering if you can redo my sign. You see, it is spelled Garado781, and i was thinking if you can change it into my correct name. Gerardo781

Heres the original pic. Thanks!  :veryhappy: 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 18, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Hi. I was wondering if you can redo my sign. You see, it is spelled Garado781, and i was thinking if you can change it into my correct name. Gerardo781
> 
> Heres the original pic. Thanks!  :veryhappy:
> 
> ...


Oh and you think you can maybe put some cool effects on it? Sorry if i sound if im asking for too much.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you make me two sigs? one of this pic, http://www.freewebs.com/me19893/Firefox%20Wallpaper.bmp can you put my name ( Rorato74 ) in the corner?

and one of this pic. and then this second one is gonna be a banner for my website. What I want done is can you edit the words that say animal crossing trading union out and put in ACWF or Animal Crossing Wifi Fun? thanks.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 18, 2009)

oops... heres the url for the second one.... 
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/TinHaxorz/animalcrossing.jpg


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey E, i made an amature sig, i was wondering if you could make a better one, i have 2 pics and you can work with either, I would like;
My animal crossing character
Text: Muppetman
Coulour schemes: mainly black and green, add lighter colours if it makes it easier
Images: use either of the 2 below, and only use my character please, not the female with the mii mask
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/ac2.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/ac1.jpg

I *WILL* tip.

Pm me if you are considering making my sig, thank you very much

P.S *IF* you do avatars could you revamp mine too?


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 18, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind lol. Mickey handled it.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 19, 2009)

Could you make me a siggy with a random Lucario picture from Super Smash Bros. Brawl? I'd prefer Lucario be silver. I use silver Lucario the most.

If you can, put this text somewhere: Sarc. The Mighty Lucario.

Thanks!


----------



## Crob8 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi there! I know you have _a lot_ of requests, at the moment, but when you're done could you please do my request?
I'd like the background to be a vampire (Any vampire, cartoony, realistic, im not bothered. sorry, My computer's acting up so images on google wont show up for me to choose one for you)
And the writing to be red saying 'Crob~'

Thanks, and if you have too many requests, don't worry, you can leave mine if you need


----------



## Awesome.Me (Jan 20, 2009)

If your not too busy, could you make me a signature? I've heard you are really good.

If you can make it, I want an anime girl (any) with hair flowing and can it say Awesome.Me in any font. Cursive or something fancy would be good. Make the font color white. The background can be like faded words (don't care what the words say) and faded blue behind the words.  Thanks and remember you don't have to do this is your really busy. :3


----------



## jadenmcrae (Jan 20, 2009)

u have some realy cool banners i just started so i dont know how to make  them or how to get them but can u make a majoras mask symbol(zelda) with my friend code town name and my username .very much appreciated


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 21, 2009)

E I know you've been getting lots of requests lately but I need your favor [a siggy for another forum tho]
I want it to say: welcome to your doom
and coffeebean! of course

I would like it with this image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and please make it with lots of cool effects and neon lights like mine...or whatever would look best...I trust your judgment n.n

avvie to please x3


----------



## Erica (Jan 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! But I dunno why, but I think I have super-gender-teller-powers that tell me automatically if it's a girl or guy.
xD


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey! Luv the sigs!!

Can I have a sig?


I would like a sig with Giritina in it, and I would like my name! (Jake123)

 THANK YOU!!!!!

EDIT: Please PM me when You're done =D!

 EDIT: Can I have an avatar too?!! THX!!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 3, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> Hey! Luv the sigs!!
> 
> Can I have a sig?
> 
> ...


she hasnt been on since January 18th...so i dont think ull get ur sig lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 3, 2009)

Pac-man sig please


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a big fan of your work.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 3, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2009)

I've stuck w/ E's signature basically since I joined. I miss you E!


----------



## Sab (Mar 4, 2009)

i miss ED too....


----------



## Lewis (Mar 4, 2009)

Hes the was the best person at graphics on this site


----------



## Sab (Mar 4, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Hes the was the best person at graphics on this site


she was a girl lol


----------



## Lewis (Mar 4, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, Shes been away so long i forgot who she is ^-^


----------



## John102 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i was just joining when she made her sigs i thought they were alll good.....but i never asked her for one, if only. Oh well, I like chubsterr's sigs also!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh she left...


----------



## Sab (Mar 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Oh she left...


seems like it....


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 4, 2009)

I ask muppetman, but he won't repond. He said he was halfway. Never heard of him ever again after >.<
so here ya do it :
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Image: I want picture of the able sisters (including labelle)
Background: make it all cute and pink-ish with scoowegaly ( ~ ) lines that are light blue
text: ~Bita~ (please write it on the right bottom corner  ) 
extra info: I want like them to be back to back like cool looking xD 
here are some images i would suggest to use:
http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/889/889736/animal-crossing-city-folk-20080715111443436.jpg
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/8674/339313-mable_large.gif
http://3tree.co.uk/acexchange/images/characters/mable.jpg

could you make them like labelle in middle then one sister on one side of labelle and the other on the other side?

Sorry for making it complicated DX
PLEASE & THANKS 

Oh and also make an avy with just the part of the sisters (including labelle)
</div>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 4, 2009)

D:
looks like im a little behind the news....


----------



## Sab (Mar 5, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> D:
> looks like im a little behind the news....


ya lol... she's been gone for a long while....


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder why she left, maybe she just got bored of AC :O


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> you ctr + c the code then click on your name up at the top left next to [log out] and then you should see profile options. there you click change sig and then ctr + v


what do u mean when u say Ctr + c?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 25, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


control c = copy


----------



## Nate (Mar 25, 2009)

copypasta much?


----------



## spector1 (Mar 26, 2009)

can you make me one with kirby and the cartoon Link fighting together and with spector1 at the bottom and its gold


----------



## pippy1 (Mar 26, 2009)

spector1 said:
			
		

> can you make me one with kirby and the cartoon ]i think she lft accf so maybe request this in a different sig shop


----------



## Lewis (Mar 26, 2009)

Please close this topic.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 26, 2009)

Er, can you make me a signature set having something to do with nightfall? Please PM me for more details, it's rather extensive.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

Cocoa said:
			
		

> Er, can you make me a signature set having something to do with nightfall? Please PM me for more details, it's rather extensive.


The last time E was online was January 19.. T_T


----------



## Erica (Feb 19, 2010)

</3 I lost her sig that she made for me D; I want it back, is there any way I can contact her? D;


----------

